# Clear Creek/Golden Park re-work



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

There are some big earth movers adding boulders in the creek upstream near the campground. Maybe they'll extend the park and add a feature or two...


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice! Keep us posted on how it turns out!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

My understanding from talking to some of the city employees is that they are not redoing or adding to the play park They are removing much of the gravel that accumulated after last winters freeze & flood. Hopefully it will improve the flow which was slow and channelized last summer.


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

Whoa! I work down there and totally missed that. Pretty cool.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Modifications are definitely taking place in the play park from what I saw happening today.

Read elsewhere that three of the holes are being reworked along with channel deepening and boulders being added.




Rich said:


> My understanding from talking to some of the city employees is that they are not redoing or adding to the play park They are removing much of the gravel that accumulated after last winters freeze & flood. Hopefully it will improve the flow which was slow and channelized last summer.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

That's great news. There is a lot of room for improvement at that park.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

That drop where the rope swing was could definitely use a makeover. Right now it is basically just a hazard to tubers and not much use as a playspot.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

This is great to see! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

Dumping cement this morning.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

They are adding a lot of peninsulas or beefing up existing ones to create a labyrinth and narrowing the drops which should enhance surf waves at most water levels. These wings will also provide multiple nice eddies for sitting idle while waiting for surf time.

Also chucking bunches of boulders throughout the run. Guess they want more places for sunbathers to hang while everyone weaves through the park.

I spoke with one of the equipment operators and he said they'll be enhancing drops all the way down past the Washington Street bridge. He also said everyone has been great and was glad there is so much interest in the project.

Just add snowmelt, should be nice.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

SWEET!


----------



## TheKenjammin (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a look at the bottom of the play park (below rodeo hole). 









This is the hole at the bottom of the play park that drops into the big beach eddy. Looks like they built out the embankment to funnel, so hopefully that's make that hole less terrible. 









This is looking upriver from above the previous hole. Looks like they cleaned up a feature between rodeo and the bottom of the park. 

Get excited, it looks promising!


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

They also pulled the rock out of the eddy on river left below Bingo hole. It's much safer now.


----------



## TheKenjammin (Jan 21, 2013)

Benjamin have you been in Bingo already? Is it worth the surf yet?


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

TheKenjammin said:


> Benjamin have you been in Bingo already? Is it worth the surf yet?


I have, and it's not worth surfing at 70 CFS. It's small and not very retentive, even on a SUP. I could only front surf it and only on the river left side. Library hole at that level was much more fun.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Bleacher Hole is great after the reshaping (for SUPs at least). Best in the park at the current levels.


----------

